
Computer Chronicles: a complete archive - grouchysmurf
https://archive.org/details/computerchronicles
======
seiji
There's a YouTube account too:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ComputerChroniclesYT](https://www.youtube.com/user/ComputerChroniclesYT)

It's great going through old episodes where they show the most sold software
of the week. We used to be able track the most sold software in the world
based on retail outlet sales just like movie/book/album sales. It's much more
difficult to gamify the charts with retail purchases. Today you just have to
pay bulk $0.01 per freemium install in India or China to "growth hack" your
"company" into a top 10 App Store listing for a week.

------
rasz_pl
archive.org is a mess compared to ComputerChroniclesYT dump. Most episodes
arent sorted by date, a lot of them are encoded badly or only fragments are
uploaded :( For example first one I clicked
[https://archive.org/details/CC1851ULTIMATE](https://archive.org/details/CC1851ULTIMATE)
only 9 minutes are encoded.

YT stash is not great either, a lot of wonky stereo past ~1996, and about ~10
episodes with wrong dates.

I love this show. Discovered it about two months ago and Im binge watching
since then, four seasons left to go.

------
coldcode
I'm in Business Applications Part 3 from 1987. Was a lot of fun. First time a
Mac application was ever shown in color (at least that we knew of when the
show was recorded).

------
pharaohgeek
As a middle/high schooler during summer breaks, I _LIVED_ for this show. Pre-
Internet. Pre-most things. I would watch this religiously. It was so cool to
hear what new products and technologies were coming out; what was going on at
comdex; and on and on. It was all so inspiring!

------
thornkin
As a teenager in the early 90s, this show was gold. Before the internet,
getting information like this was hard and the show did a good job keeping
things interesting.

------
curiousjorge
god I love this series. was a kid during the 90s and just love looking at the
retro UI

